# X.Org hangs in drmwtq state when running mplayer/vlc



## warudemaru (Sep 21, 2010)

I experienced it the first time with the new X.org-7.5 and intel driver 2.7.1_3, xorg-server hangs up after several minutes watching a movie, especially fullscreen. I suppose the player hardly matters, but I checked vlc and mplayer only. An immediate way to reproduce that is to run the player with movie then Alt+Fx switch to console and back again to graphical mode. Screen becomes black and keyboard unresponsive. After logged in remotely I checked that Xorg hangs in a strange *drmwtq* state. The only way out is to reboot remotely or hard reset. 
After all that I downgraded to X.org-7.4 and intel driver 2.7.1, and now I can watch movies fullscreen, but actually the bug was even there, because switching between consoles and graphical mode makes xorg hanging the same way. It doesn't occur on vesa driver, I'm wondering if other drivers are affected and what is to be blamed actually, the xorg-server, the drivers or the multimedia players?  
I'm running Lenovo R61 with Intel GM965, Xorg-7.4 and 7.5 xf86-intel-2.7.1_1 and 2.7.1_3.
Modules, flags and extensions which I enabled in xorg.conf:

```
Section "Module"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "record"
        Load  "freetype"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "glx"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "dri2"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
        Option "AIGLX" "true"
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
        Option "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```

Can anyone reproduce that nasty bug?


----------

